# HELP! 2B late season results YOU?



## roadtrip (Jul 31, 2004)

I went out with a hunting party walked all day friday and only saw 2 does. Shelterbelts, river bottoms and CRP and came up with nothing from Casselton to Galesburg hunting Non-posted land. Same thing Sat and Sun. :******: :******: I know they are in the corn and do come out at dusk and dawn. Maybe I could get some new ideas where to try or maybe Im doing somethin terribly wrong........


----------

